# Mollies and Black skirt tetras??



## heathermoler (Oct 18, 2011)

I was thinking of getting 2 female mollies and 1 male molly to put in my 10 gal tank with my 2 black skirt tetras. would they be compatible ???


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Try this site

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor
BTW
Black skirt tetras like to be in groups of 5


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Most, if not all, tetras prefer to be in groups of 5+. They are a schooling fish. AqAdvisor says that having 5 in a 10 gallon tank that the 10 gallon tank is 68% stocking capacity. So I would start with adding 3 more of those first.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

As far as getting more Black skirt tetras my local Petsmart has them on sale until tomorrow. I don't know if their sales are nation wide, but you might check there if you are considering buying more.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Compatability wise, they should be fine together. Tankwise, you might be overstocking. Remember mollies are livebearers, and by default will fill your tank to the max if their fry survives. Personally, I'd plant the heck out of your tank, get the remaining tetras and avoid the mollies. 

Tetras and most small fish thrive with live plants, and plants can be quite easy to care for. Get root tabs and some willow hygro or wisteria to suck up nutrients and help avoid algae, maybe a small sword plant for volume, and perhaps some anubias and moss to finish the look off. Very easy care for all of those, and the difference between live and fake plants is night and day- fish can tell too, and those that love plants love live plants much more than fakes.


----------

